# Quick Question...



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

What is the minimum age requirement for hunting in Ohio? I thought it was 12 but someone told me about a week long camp near Columbus where you only have to be 10. 

Can anyone clear this up for me?

_Sent from my HTC Evo_


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

Long as you can pass the test you can get a license ...PA was always 12. .

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

as long as they can pass the hunter safety test or live and hunt on thier parents or grandparents property.on thier g-parents property ,they must have a deer permit only until they turn 18.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

No minimum age limit for hunting. Hunting without an adult present is illegal until age 16. anyone who can pass the Hunter Education course can get their hunting license. An apprentice license is also available for new hunters of any age. It has it's own restrictions and rules.

Cannot carry or use a hunting implement until you have either a hunting license or an apprentice license. The rules used to state that if a minor was with a licensed adult, and only one firearm present, then either the adult or the child/minor could carry/shoot the firearm. New rules state you MUST have either a hunting license or an apprentice license to carry any firearm or shoot a firearm at game.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

HUNTINBULL, you must be an old fart, cause I remember tagging along with my dad w/o a license as well back in the day. The age is up to the parent whether or not their child is mature enough to handle a firearm and if they freak out when the old 20ga kicks, lol.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Getting older every day! Hitting the big 39 this week. Curious to see the other side of the hill!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Header said:


> HUNTINBULL, you must be an old fart, lol.


HE IS:bananahuge:


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

The test is geared towards a 10 year olds test taking level.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

the test is on a 5th grade reading level anyone can tAKe it


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks everyone...

_Sent from my HTC Evo_


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

My 8 year old passed the test last year and got her license! Thanks Huntinbull for teaching the class! Took her squirrel hunting 2 times with a .410. She got one shot and missed. She's still excited to go next year! She's starting to be a good fishing buddy too. Will probably have a hunting/fishing buddy till at least the teenage years!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Huntinbull said:


> Getting older every day! Hitting the big 39 this week. Curious to see the other side of the hill!


Only 39 ? Dang, I'm old ! Happy Birthday early.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks for the birthday wishes Jim. But you were actually late. That post was from the third week in May. LOL

Bdawg, You know it was my pleasure. I definitely want to have you guys out to one of my spots this fall to get your girl her squirrel on.


----------

